# Welchs Fruit Snacks



## soxmuscle (Jul 31, 2005)

They are made with 100% real fruit and have no added preservatives.  They also taste unbelievable aswell, so I was wondering.  Since they are basically 100% welchs grape juice, which I take with my creatine and are known as being a good source of carbs, are these fruit snacks also a good carb source.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2005)

*            Welchs® Fruit Snacks                                                                                                                F30-3004803-4100                                                                                           Welch's ®                                                                                                                                                                                      Mixed Fruit, .9 oz package Made with real fruit. No preservatives. 100% Vitamin C DV per serving. Ingredients: Juice from concentrates (grape, peach, pear, and pineapple), corn syrup, sugar, modified corn starch, fruit puree (grape, apple, strawberry, and raspberry), gelatin, citric acid, lactic acid, natural and artificial flavors, coconut oil, carnauba wax, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), [beta carotene (vitamin A), palmitate (vitamin A)], alpha tocopherol acetate (vitamin E), red 40, blue 1, yellow 5 and sodium citrate*.


  i can make a pina colada *with* real fruit. that doesnt mean it's all that's in it .


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 31, 2005)

Good post.


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

That stuff is candy, your better off avoiding it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2005)

they still are a better choice probably than other fruit snacks but most people can do without the corn syrup n other nasty extras.  fresh is always best. i just bought a dehydrator. you can make some pretty amazing snacks with one n you know exactly what you are eating. how the hell do they make an artificial flavor?


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 31, 2005)

i each those fruit snacks like crazy


----------



## 01warrior (Jul 31, 2005)

theres nothing wrong with them i used to snack on them during school if its a big deal to some people consider them a cheat food and occasionally eat them


----------

